# Anybody have a FC/AFC Creek Robber pup/dog?



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I was thinking of a breeding with FC/AFC Creek Robber (Auggie). I was wondering the pro/con's if any from pups and the temperments soft or stubborn do they handle corrections well and how they look if they are blocky short or long haired. Also with the older dogs is there any breeding problems ie. eyes,hips,sterile


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd want to know his tibial platueau angle considering that he's blown both CCL's (knees)?


----------



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

We have a puppy from this line. His pic is our pic. Did his first hunt trial this past weekend. Smartest dog I've ever had. Great family pet. Obviously gorgeous.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Old Coot said:


> We have a puppy from this line. His pic is our pic. Did his first hunt trial this past weekend. Smartest dog I've ever had. Great family pet. Obviously gorgeous.


Very gorgeous. more pics please :razz: 
who was the dam?


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Any chance this reaches 100 posts??? Why not call Ken?? If he is activley studding him give him a ring. He is an outstanding sire who has produced alot of titled offspring, a generaliztion on the web is not a good way to pursue a breeding. If you are serious contact his owner.


----------



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

Will have to wait on pics. User error! Creek Robber is his grandaddy. Odin's sire is Five Star General Patton, Dam Little Peanut


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have an Auggie pup who I have hopes for. She aged out of derby in January and is now starting to do Quals. I believe she will become an FC and an AFC in the coming years.

She did have a TPLO for a cruciate when she was an 11 month old pup.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I also have a Creek Robber bitch. See is a very strong marker and a real team player. She is sensitive and has a strong desire to please. She is about 4.5 years old, Jammed her first open she ran, and finished a few others. I am hopeful that she will title in the next few years . I would consider another creek robber pup in the future.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Old Coot said:


> Will have to wait on pics. User error! Creek Robber is his grandaddy. Odin's sire is Five Star General Patton, Dam Little Peanut



Is your dog with Damon?
________
Box Vaporizer Reviews


----------



## RAY_PA (Jan 3, 2003)

We are very happy with ours. Very smart, marks extremely well, has tons of drive, is a bit 'soft' (doesnt require alot of pressure). We honestly couldnt have asked for more. She'll never see a FT, fools around with HT's, earns her keep during the fall/winter pickin up dead fowl and sleeps with the kids or wife at night.

http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/2127101_0017.jpg


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I've bred to Auggie three times.

I believe a lot of the "looks" in his puppies come from the dam side.

I CERFed all my pups and had no eye issues. I had one pup out of a litter of 10 and one pup out of a litter of 12 have dysplasia. 

I think he really puts some intelligence and talent to his puppies. The best litter is probably the "softest" litter. Don't take a lot of pressure, have lots of drive and lots of talent. The second litter was the most "balanced".

I would repeat any of the three breedings I did with him based on the prior litters. 

Also, the pups seem to have on/off switches. 

I would not breed a super sensitive or soft female to him but if you need some intelligence and talent, I would not hestitate to breed to him.

WRL


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info keep'em coming.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Misty Marsh said:


> I'd want to know his tibial platueau angle considering that he's blown both CCL's (knees)?


And you think that this trait is hereditary? It would have nothing to do with the type of terrain that a dog with 394 all age points competes on? A dog that has been a Purina High Point Open dog 5 times. That's a lot of set ups.

If there's a dog that has had a better decade than Auggie I don't know who it would be. You can throw out the names of some talented dogs but none have been as consisted as Auggie and as pointed out he had some surgeries to deal with.

I've owned an Auggie daughter and have bred my Patton sired female to him twice and would do it again and then again. The first litter isn't even 2 and all of the owners can not stop bragging on them. It's my understanding that Ken might be limiting breedings to conserve semen.
Lyle


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

So are you saying that Auggie has just done more work than any other dog and that's why he's had 2 CCL surgeries, I doubt that! Tibial plateau angles don't just randomly develop in uterine they are passed by genetics and studies have shown that in labs angles in excess of 21-23 degrees have shown to lead to CCL tears and of those dogs who tear 1 CCL will have a 40-50% chance of rupture to the good knee. CCL tear can be bad luck (sports injury), but they can also be a genetic predisposition. All I'm saying is that most good ortho vets can do a simple x-ray and calculation to determine the TPA and a stud dog with 2 CCL tears I would want to know what those angles were pre-surgery regardless of how many AA points he has.


----------



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

Could anybody in the know please tell me about how Auggie fared in the Open and Am Championships he ran? Thanks in advance. -Matt-


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Qualified For 13 National Events & Finalist 4x’s


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a 3 yr-old BLF out of Auggie & cannot say how pleased I am with her. The first test she ever ran was a MH at 1.5 yrs and she passed. She is now 3 and running Quals. I would buy 10 more dogs out of Auggie if I could--super intelligent, great marking/drive, and they can turn off the energy when they need to (my lab slept the ENTIRE way from MT to SC in my front seat last time I made the drive).

While everyone always says the same thing about their dog (great drive/desire, great ,mrking, etc, etc, etc, etc...), just go watch a Creek Robber pup work & you'll see that these claims are normally accurate with an Auggie pup.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

had one prolly the smartest pup i have ever had. but her is the but. no hips, no elbows, and bad shoulders.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

kip said:


> had one prolly the smartest pup i have ever had. but her is the but. no hips, no elbows, and bad shoulders.



I'll bet she culd role with the bigguns!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Sportsman Dan,

Please check your PMs.

Thanks.


----------

